# S. Epson Corp. A Seiko Watch With Photo



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

I recently acquired a men's stainless steel/white metal wristwatch with a green dial. The dial has no name at all, only 'JAPAN MOVT." The movement is marked 'S. EPSON CORP. Y121E'. The movement also requires three batteries! I was told that the 'S. EPSON CORP.' is actually SEIKO EPSON CORP., and somehow related to Seiko.

Can anyone tell me anything about this watch, especially what is the purpose and function of the three batteries?

Thank you and Regards, Kendle. Thank you and Regards, Kendle

http://i37.tinypic.com/2ez7240.jpg


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Have a shuftie here mate.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's the same person asking the same question.


----------

